# Pianoroll MIDI overlay?



## JeffvR (Mar 19, 2020)

As the corona virus is hitting us hard I want to try to set up some classes about composition in my native language (Dutch). Is there some simple software to view a piano roll like in the Mike Verta classes? For everybody who's not familiar with Mike's classes, here's what I mean:  

I'm already using the free OBS software for capturing what's on screen.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 19, 2020)

you can do it another way if you have another monitor. 

make a stand alone kontakt instance, double click to make a new empty instrument and use the window and crop it to the keyboard


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 21, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> you can do it another way if you have another monitor.
> 
> make a stand alone kontakt instance, double click to make a new empty instrument and use the window and crop it to the keyboard


I do this except use a cropped instance of Unify. With Unify I have control over how many keys are shown.


----------



## JeffvR (Mar 23, 2020)

All not really ideal solutions to be honest. The Kontakt keys are not really clear if you have a VST loaded. Especially for beginners to see where the C is. Maybe @mverta can chime in?


----------



## SlHarder (Mar 23, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic, a member here, uses what you want in his videos, maybe he can chime in.


----------



## brenneisen (Mar 23, 2020)

https://buy.chordieapp.com/


----------



## JeffvR (Mar 23, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> https://buy.chordieapp.com/


Thanks! This one looks good.


----------



## Scamper (Mar 30, 2020)

JeffvR said:


> Is there some simple software to view a piano roll like in the Mike Verta classes?



It was mentioned in his livestream now, that he uses "VirtualKeyboard" by 4drX.





VirtualKeyboard VST/AU


VirtualKeyboard VST/AU




4drx.com


----------



## JeffvR (Mar 31, 2020)

Scamper said:


> It was mentioned in his livestream now, that he uses "VirtualKeyboard" by 4drX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks!


----------

